# Vinyl window stuck in wood frame



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

These are vinyl windows that tilt in, I'm assuming. So, tilt them in and put slight pressure away from the wood frame. Without the sashes in the frame you should be able to extracate the offending frame.
You might have an issue of mismeasuring. Did someone who knows what there doing measure for these windows?
Ron


----------



## rlcarter (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, I believe my husband mis-measured and the top of frame is distorted. We removed the previous window, and the vinyl window was a replacement that we were putting in place. But in doing so we started to tilt the window in place and it got stuck at the top (in a channel inside the top of the wood frame). So I think the options for unsticking it are: 1) break the top of the wood window frame; 2) Use a chisel and try to tap out the top of the window. Both of these I tried. I think a 3rd option would be to try and break the stops and push out the window from the bottom. Then I would try to shave down the frame (more than we did before) and re-insert the vinyl window.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have no idea what you are doing, and from your posts, either do you. You need to focus 
What is the size of the rough opening of the window. That would be the distance from the stool to where the inner sash hits the top of the frame for the height and the width is from left to right where the sash hits the jamb.
Now what size window did you order?
There is some adjustment in the height in vinyl windows. How much depends on the manufacturing design.
Ron


----------



## rlcarter (Sep 25, 2007)

Ha ha. No reason to point out the elephant in the room! But I also think it's a matter of me not explaining it correctly. I would take a photograph but my husband is on travel and has the camera. 

The window is already ordered, and as I said earlier, I'm sure it's a little bigger than it should be and that's why the window is stuck in the frame. But it's only stuck at one part-- at the top frame piece (the corners of the window are free in the frame)-- and it's just the middle of the frame. And what has happened is the top of the vinyl window is stuck in the groove in the frame where the rails used to be. So that is why I can't move it from the top. The alternative (I think) would be to break the stops (which is holding the bottom part of the window in place). I am wondering if I am overlooking anything before altering any part of the frame. I've read on trying to use a grease of some sort, a hairdryer to get the wood to expand, a chisel to dislodge it (tried that)...thanks for trying to think it through with my inexperienced self...


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How much force was used to get it in?

Can you place a 2 x 4 along the edge that you want to get out and lightly tap it?


----------



## rlcarter (Sep 25, 2007)

I tried tapping it out with the hammer on the corners of the window (which are now free), and also using a chisel to try and create pressure on the top of the vinyl portion to push it down and then tap it out. The top of the vinyl window has three ridges. One of those ridges is stuck in the groove in the top of the frame (there groove is created where the rails used to be). So I am trying to be careful not to press down on the top of the vinyl too much to distort its structure (or cause the glass to break...although it is tempered glass).


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Unlock the window and push the top sash down. Slide a putty knife in from one of the free corners. You should be able to disengage the frame from the channel.
Ron


----------

